# Get my bindings higher on my board?



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a Atomic Axum board and Burton Custom bindings, I really like carving so I put my bindings in Racing style at 30degrees in front and the back one is at 15 degrees counter clockwise. But the thing is that when I carve to hard, my bindings touches the the snow on both sides, Im really leaning on each turn, so i want to buy plates that can go under my bindings to get them higher off the board, does somebody what they are called???


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

im pretty sure burton sells lifters, check out their website


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Heard that board behaves diffrent after you put so called lifters under your blindings.


----------

